# Beastmen I need help!



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok so I bought a beastmen army from my friend and I dont have a clue on how to run them I go the because I love the fluff(yeah thats right I said it.) 
the army has 
-hounds
-minotaurs
-gors
-ungors
-the arrow type(cant remember their name)
-the shaman hq(again I cant remember)

its about 2000 pt of models. I love there look and I would Like to know how to play them there do's and dont's if you catch my meaning I played one game against Chaos warriors
and got my butt handed to me hard so yeah all help is appreciated!

THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey there.

Ok, don't have much time at the moment, but some thoughts.

VS WoC, you need to maximize your hits and strength of attacks.

DO NOT TAKE MINOS vs. WoC. They will be butchered by pretty much anything WoC has. Marauders included. 
The doombull is a mighty beast, if you equip him right, he will TEAR through anything. Use the ASF sword (maybe uncanny senses too w/ WOC high I) for re-rolls to hit.

Hounds are ok diverters for his frenzied troops, but Ungor raiders do it better. Let them deal w/ chaff.

You need some razorgors.


Make your gors Wide Maybe horde, and deep. Stack wyssans on them and MIASMA the WoC WS so you minimize hits coming in. 

Go AHW, never ever ever freaking ever use shields on gors. 

SHove your ungors infront of their killy units. just stall for time.


Shaman take shadow or beasts, both for sig.

You need bestigors very much. Bestigors can tackle and massacre WoC knights. toss a miasma on the knights and watch the pain as your 200-300 points of bestigors butcher a unit of knights. 1+ armor becomes squat. 


chariots help if you have them. Impact hits are good, but can't be relied on.

Your army needs some filling out to tackle WOC. They're tough nuts to crack, but it can be done. Look forward to a VERY fun and bloody game.

round 2 should be plenty of charges.

NEVER EVER let him get off 'pandemonium'. Beasts have such horrible leadership it's almost criminal.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol thanks for the info its very needed! +rep!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

oh yes.

Treason of Tzeentch will hurt. if you can, dispell that too (if on main unit).

you do *NOT *have to take a primal fury test for that, there are no re-rolls to hit as it's not the CC phase. it's magic. huge diff.

thanks for the rep


----------



## Conjoy (Sep 9, 2011)

Another option is to go deep on some of your cheap units. A unit or two 5 wide but 7-8 deep should maintain Steadfast for a couple of rounds.
I disagree on the Minotaurs, you will need something to hit flanks and they will do a solid job, but you can't send them in to go toe to toe.
WoC are a fairly solid upper-middle tier army, Beastmen are not that good. If your opponent is a veteran and you are a newer player, maybe you should be starting with an extra 10% or at least ask your opponent to deploy completely first.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen minotaurs in the FLGS eat units for breakfast when led by a Doombull. High Init, high str, they do a lot of damage. Granted, if they lose combat they fold, and they can't chase down broken units. But supported with gors or ungors, they are a good, efficient hammer.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well let me admit something here when it comes to fantasy I am a newbie so any tips are helpful when I fought I sent my minatours w/doombull against some chaos and they got there charge but it was head on.....so I learned that sad lesson first hand hit from side or back is optimal. So I looked at the models and I do have bestagors i think enough for two units so what would you guys suggest I buy to help round out my army I saw razagors any other options?


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Im not to tooled up on knowledge about the beastmen but I do know that you should take the banner that makes you alway auto-pass a primal fury test. 

Also there is a dagger that can be used to help you in the magic phase, each kill in combat can then be used as a power dice in the following magic phase, pretty useful if you ask me.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> Im not to tooled up on knowledge about the beastmen but I do know that you should take the banner that makes you alway auto-pass a primal fury test.
> The banner of outrage is pretty horrific. Most of the banners in the Beast book are. They tried to make them "Positive AND negative"...for a stiff price. Giving your enemy a hand is not exactly what banners are supposed to do.
> Banner of outrage gives the enemy hatred and auto passes a test we SHOULD be passing in the Gen/BSB bubble. It's a horrible banner.
> 
> ...


minotaurs are strong if you go w/ a mino-bus. That's a huge 1200-1700 point investment though.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I guess my next qustion would be do I run them as horde's of guys or try to build them into a elite army of power houses. Also does infiltating them really work to my advantage or is it a waste of time.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

If you run the BEAST BANNER, run them as a Horde of Gors.
Minimum 4 deep. More the merrier. If you DON'T have the crown of command in there, make them 50+. It's core, and they can rock the house.

Miasma and Wyssans is this unit's ally.
I strongly suggest running SHADOW on your main Great Bray Shaman. It's remains in play and only one spell won't be super handy for you.
If you get mind-razor, drop it and just watch the 3/4+ armor melt to nothing beneath s 8/ 9 attacks.

Ambushers: You need to try it for yourself. I sometimes run small units of raiders. But against WoC, a unit of flanking/ ambush beastmen (gors) hitting the flank can do wonders...but you can also acheive this through superior maneuvers. 


good luck man!


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks I just really needed help with them cause I never really played a army were they rely on their toughness to stay alive. So it really helps to be talking to players that use them. I really appreciate your guys/gals help.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

would you recommend taking a lvl 4 shadow and a lvl 2 beast then? I'm new to the Beasts also.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Exactly.

Lvl 4 as shadow, then the supporting shaman as beast.

If you run a herdstone, run more lvl 1s as shadow.

Shadow has some of the best synergy with the Beastman army.
RIP spells like "the withering" and "enfeebling foe" have low/ med cast values and can turn combats in no time. The range on these spells is very good. From 18-24 inches on average. some are even boosted and miasma is a CRAZY 48". (all but the extreme tips of the board)

Remember: hexxes do NOT need LOS. Been FAQed. You can be behind a castle and still Miasma. 

Miasma, either boosted or to single stats (In, WS, BS, M) can make a huge difference. Especially as the lvl 4 can 2 dice this ans get it off without a thought. even three dice is a certain boosted miasma. When you re-roll to hit and your enemy needs 5's to hit, you can win by sheer volume.

Even steed of shadow is a very handy spell. I've sent a doombull flying across a battlefield , behind enemy lines to take out warmachines and rear charge solid units. (the look on their face was priceless)

Mindrazor; well, this is a no-brainer. Occams Mindrazor now only goes off the base LD in the unit. So ungors are probably S6, gors S7. Still, Having those cheap (well, gors ain't cheap) units start hacking away like their weilding great weapons? It will put a damper on the fight and even chip away at the toughest of foes. Your tar-pit of ungors is now hacking apart those Warriors of chaos and turning their armor to tissue paper. 

Pit of shades can help deal with things you have no idea what to do with. Black coach? Pit. Cauldron of blood? Pit. Lizardman Temple guard? Pit. For me, I use it defensivly and as a threat. The enemy knows I have a "pit" in my sleeve, so I cast my good spells ( that I want) first; miasma, wyssans, enfeebling...etc. When He realizes I have only 3 dice left, he'll realize the mistake...and TRY to dispell whatever I have. 

Pendulum is very good nowadays. T8 monsters are popping up everywhere. It's absurd. It is one of our only answers to this threat. We don't have any S8-10 base monsters. Bestigors still need 6s to wound. Toss a pendulum and watch that necrosphynx take quite a few wounds.

I've found the Herdstone w/ 2-3 lvl 1 shadow shaman tossing miasma is amazing. You can suck out dispell dice and cripple multiple units. 

Beast has great synergy. More augment tha hexes (not all)

Wyssan's is a no-brainer. It can turn any of our core units into a stalwart wall. 
Mix these or any S buffs with enfeebling or withering and you have a combat that will amost certainly swing your way. 
like I said earlier: Making them Hit on 5s, and wound on 6s? That's some damn good odds. 
When you're re-rolling hits on 3's, and wounding on 3s (or 2s...), it's feeding time. 

Curse of Ahnreir is absurd now. -1 to hit and treat all terrain as dangerous? Yes please. Tomb Kings book has SPECIFICALLY addressed this; Open terrain is terrain...and therefore, you take a check.

Before TK book came out, I didn't feel it was too sporting to argue it. Now? Well, it IS written there. Clear as day. 
This is very effective at thinning down hordes. good odds you'll kill a good number as they charge or move. 


Beastman magic is about controlling the battle's flow. You can make enemies decide to sit and hold their prize unit back while you gobble up the rest. You can cripple them and turn your beasts into savage juggernauts.


Good luck.



side note: I'm not a huge fan of 'death' magic. We're an army that needs to commit. death, for the most part, has a 12" range. This gives you ONE magic phase to work your magic. If you don't get this ONE magic phase done well, it's going to hurt. 

I would strongly suggest against a lvl 4 death. Lvl 2? Maybe.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I like that idea of a bunch of low level shadows. what about a lvl 4 beast and 3 lvl 1 shadows? 

I don't like death either, I think it's a little too situational to be relied on for the beasts. Except a couple of spells, and I wouldn't want to take a lvl 4 to get them.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Tanrel said:


> I like that idea of a bunch of low level shadows. what about a lvl 4 beast and 3 lvl 1 shadows?


This is pretty close to what I do - I run a LoBeast lvl 4 and 2 LoShadow lvl 1s w/ one of the lvl 1s carrying the shard. Works great w/ the 2 lvl 1s bunkered in a unit of ungor sticking close to the stone.


----------

